# Peach Wine recipe with fresh peaches



## Bnew17 (Jun 6, 2013)

I searched peach wines and had trouble finding a recipe that was fir fresh peaches and not frozen ones. Living in Georgia i have peach orchards all around me. I plan on going and picking a good bit in the next few weeks. I recently bought these supplies . What else will i need for peach wine?

Montrachet Red Star yeast
Citric Acid
Yeast Nutrient
Pectic Enzyme
Calcium Carbonate
Dry Tannin


----------



## saramc (Jun 6, 2013)

Just follow the recipe for frozen peaches. They are referenced because they are frozen at peak ripeness; but you probably can spot the best peach at 10 yards!! I would freeze my ripe fruit to increase juice yield. Drooling thinking of syrupy sweet peaches, juice running down your arm!!, Jealous.

Carbonate would not be used unless you were adjusting TA and have a kit to check these levels. I would recommend using bentonite with peach. Since peaches' dominant acid is malic I would not use citric acid, and you may find you do not even need to add acid.

Have you read this http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/peach-wine-14693/


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

Drooling thinking of syrupy sweet peaches, juice running down your arm!!, Jealous.
LOL
I need to find a wive like you, and a clean freak would be a boost.
your funny.


----------



## Bnew17 (Jun 6, 2013)

Best thing about the orchards here is they drive you on a tractor out to the part of the orchard with the variety thats "in" at the time...you do your picking...and you can eat as many off the tree as you want. Mmm


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't add any water. Our peach wine from last year tastes like a glass of fresh squeezed peach juice with an alcohol kit. Daughter describes it like eating a freshly picked peach with no juice to run down your arm. By far our very favorite wine and will make 10 gallons when Red Haven Peaches are in next month instead of the 5 we made last year. I repeat, no water used in primary. Freeze them first, add bentonite to primary. We did not add bentonite last year and had a heck of time clearing it. Don't forget pectic enzyme in the primary.


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2013)

To add to what everyone else has said, keep it for at least a year, the flavor will take that long to come thru plus I would use Lavlin 71B 1122 as the yeast.


----------



## Bnew17 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Don't add any water. Our peach wine from last year tastes like a glass of fresh squeezed peach juice with an alcohol kit. Daughter describes it like eating a freshly picked peach with no juice to run down your arm. By far our very favorite wine and will make 10 gallons when Red Haven Peaches are in next month instead of the 5 we made last year. I repeat, no water used in primary. Freeze them first, add bentonite to primary. We did not add bentonite last year and had a heck of time clearing it. Don't forget pectic enzyme in the primary.



Sounds great Sammy! Thats the taste im shooting for...do you mind sharing what recipe you used???


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 6, 2013)

I want peaches! (not necessarily running down my arm..lol) I too am jealous.
Age as Julie said and definitely add bentonite 


Sammyk said:


> We did not add bentonite last year and had a heck of time clearing it. Don't forget pectic enzyme in the primary.


I'm new to the many +'s of bentonite


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

They had peaches on sale at my krogers, i bought ten pounds and just about ready to add to primary, smells excellent, taste good, and nice color.
I only made a gallon, my first batch of peach. If its good, ill get even more carboys. will it never end.


----------



## yakhunter (Jun 6, 2013)

My mouth is watering just thinking about it. I am currently making a peach version of Dragon Blood (fuzzy dragon). 

Question for the fresh fruit crew: What about the pits and the skins? If you are using fresh peaches, would you blanch and remove the skins before mashing? Would you remove the pits? I am using frozen peaches so both were done for me already. I wonder what flavors the skins and pits add.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 6, 2013)

I quarter the peaches, remove the pit, leave the skins; squirt with lemon juice to keep them from browning & toss into a ziplock to freeze.. Freeze for a week or two, then let them thaw.. When they've thawed about half way to room temp, add pectic enzyme and make your yeast starter. Adjust the sugar and acidity levels then pitch the yeast starter at room temp.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

I just made a batch of peach from 10lbs fresh..recipe said quarter peaches, remove the pit, leave skins on...
Its going into secondary in the am, it smells and taste wonderful.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 6, 2013)

I will have to look for my recipe.
I blanched them, removed the skin and pit and dropped them in water with a little lemon juice and then froze them.
My peach wine is dark like apple cider. Interesting enough I made more peach wine this winter with canned peaches. Four gallons from 96 oz. cans from Sam's Club. That wine is light colored and not the same peach taste as the fresh peaches. The canned peaches was "ok" but I would not bother doing canned peaches again.

You can see the difference in the 2 colors, dark fresh peaches, light canned peaches.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 6, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I quarter the peaches, remove the pit, leave the skins; squirt with lemon juice to keep them from browning & toss into a ziplock to freeze.. Freeze for a week or two, then let them thaw.. When they've thawed about half way to room temp, add pectic enzyme and make your yeast starter. Adjust the sugar and acidity levels then pitch the yeast starter at room temp.



Do they liquefy enough to get a specific gravity on the must?


----------



## Deezil (Jun 7, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Do they liquefy enough to get a specific gravity on the must?



Between freezing & thawing, and the pectic enzyme, there's quite a bit of juice.. Sometimes it takes a coffee filter or cheesecloth to get the inital SG but by the end of fermentation, SG readings are easier


----------



## GameRoomInc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wondering, why do you say 1122 instead of D47 Julie? I always thought that D47 was ideal for both fresh fruit flavours and "whitish" style wines? Perhaps I just don't know 1122's characteristics well enough.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2013)

GameRoomInc said:


> Just wondering, why do you say 1122 instead of D47 Julie? I always thought that D47 was ideal for both fresh fruit flavours and "whitish" style wines? Perhaps I just don't know 1122's characteristics well enough.



1122 will help in toning down the malic acid and pull out more of the fruity flavors.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2013)

Sammyk, I would imagine the difference would be because the canned peaches were cooked some of the flavor and color would have been cooked out.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sure you are right, Julie. Eating canned peaches is not the same as a fresh Red Haven peach.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a friend who gave me a pile of home canned peaches and I made a 3 gallon batch of wine. The color was like your canned peach wine and the flavor just wasn't all that strong. I opened the last bottle this week it was two years old and it was the best of any of the others but still not like biting into a peach


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 7, 2013)

I did use Lavlin 71B, I use it exclusively for fruit wines.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2013)

71B 1122 is the way to go with fruits.

That is all i use on my fruit wines....


----------



## yakhunter (Jun 9, 2013)

I was thinking about this discussion again and wondering if anyone knows how much the skins add to color. All of the frozen and canned peaches I have come across had the skins removed. Could this be why the wine made from them lacks the peachy color?


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 9, 2013)

I removed the skins and pits and as the photo shows on the other page it looks like cider.


----------



## wineon4 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you add bentonite to the primary then you won't need pectic enzyme as bentonite strips out and counter acts the pectic enzyme. If I plan to use pectic enzyme to help with the juice I add it to the primary for the first 5 days then rack to the secondary and add the bentonite, but in most cases I just use bentonite in the primary.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 10, 2013)

That fresh peach looks like it should be beautiful and tasty, when finnished.
Compared to mine, I should give up...Yours looks much better.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 10, 2013)

I started a new thread with our recipe. 

When we were kids both our mothers canned Red Haven peaches and we both have fond memories of those canned peaches. Later we grew Red Haven peaches and froze them for our 2 daughters and they both still remember how good they were.


----------

